# a question about psychosophy, namely about emotion



## vils64 (Oct 14, 2021)

яI was typed at LVFE 
and I now began to doubt that I am the 4th emotion. 
The thing is, I like to make my friends laugh, and I like it when they're happy. But in ordinary life, I do not experience any emotions. Am I 2 or is it 4th emotion?


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

(Just liking this bc curious and might relate, idk about this theory at all)


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

E does not mean neuroticism levels, so not experiencing any emotions in ordinary life is actually irrelevant to your E placement.

I recommend looking up the definition of E, and how it changes according to placement, if you want to know what your best fit is.


----------

